# How extensive do you think updates will be?



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm hoping that we get big updates that gives 1. New and returning villagers 2. New features like real time friend interaction 3. New zones :3.........:3 

Tho it may just be stuff like new clothes and stuff


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 25, 2017)

My first thought was Zones and the Amenities. I'm excited to see them release seasonal furniture! Will definitely decorate my campsite according to seasons.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 25, 2017)

I bet there will be new furniture with each update, probably themed stuff such as Christmas items around Christmas etc. hopefully new zones as well that would be nice


----------



## Lanstar (Oct 25, 2017)

This is the biggest question in my mind... And given how microtransactions work, the updates could make the game real complex - and to a point that there could be paywalls built around it.

For instance, the RV: The crows start you off with a 60,000 bell loan. Updates could allow even larger rooms in it - but at a heavy price.

Or even the campground itself: How sure are we that they won't let us expand it in an update? And long could the wait be?

There are supposedly seasonal changes to the items. How far will they go to make them hard to get without leaf tickets?

This part is why I'm going to tread real cautiously if I am to play it... And the part that doesn't make the game feel very relaxing at all. v_v


----------

